# Looking for an online 5e game



## DiceMonsterDice (Sep 20, 2020)

I haven't played in over a decade (since 3.5), and I miss it, so I've been reading up on 5e and am eager to give it a shot! Are there any groups meeting online that are looking for players, and would be patient with someone still working out the minor rule kinks?


----------



## Bayushi_seikuro (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd say now is the best time to try to find a new online group.  D&D Beyond's website has some resources for online play, Roll20 you can probably find some returning-player-friendly groups too.
Good luck!


----------



## Bravo819 (Oct 1, 2020)

Myself plus one other looking for an online VTM eV game to join.


----------



## Nardgrog (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey if you two are interested in play let me know.  Send me a DM with your discord and we can chat about the campaign I'm running.  I'm using D&D Beyond + Discord to handle roles and character sheets and Zoom+ Dungeonfog to run the maps and tokens.  Its just so much easier to run the game that way.

We run games from 1pm to 6pm EDT on Saturdays. 

The group has some players from earlier editions playing.  I'm blending in some AD&D content with 3.5E and 5E using 5E with some homebrew.


----------

